# Sable German Shepherds?



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone out there own a sable GSD? Do you have pictures?

I have a friend who owns two, and another who owns one, and there is a great debate right now about the true color of a sable... should she be darker or lighter?

From what I understand, the darker the better because light coated shepherds blended too much with the sheep, which is why the white coated shepherds are not recognized in the show ring. 

I'd love to see some pictures of sables if anyone has them!!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

There is one at the SPCA right now. I'll get a picture of her soon.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

I love sable German shepherds and I think they are gorgeous! I am a big fan of DDR gsd lines.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful! Are they yours?


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not sure about whites in the show ring, i know some breeders argue that because so many people wanting white GSDs specifically breed for that gene they say it lowers their drive and therefore a lot of people involved in Schutzhund stick with sables,bi's,etc... 

I love my white GSD ****, he's a rescue who needs some work but he's a sweetheart.

Oh no those arent mine, I wish. I believe most if not all the pics are from:

http://www.freewebs.com/kleinenhain/

I'm thinking of getting my next gsd from this place. My parents really want a working line dog to have trained as a service dog for my dad.

I need to ask around a bit and do some research on them first. I just think his dogs are beautiful.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Here is Sierra playing with the sables, Nicko and Roxy. I loved how they lined up for this shot.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I think as far as colors go bi-colors and all blacks are my favorite look-wise. I love Pandora's coloring though and she's a rescue as well. I think she's considered black/tan.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

Smoore,

You definitely can see that they are working gsd because they don't have any roach backs. Showline gsd tend to have roach backs.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

My Avatar Tommy-Tanker was a dark Sable. Went to the Rainbow Bridge 15 months ago.


----------



## Chico'sMom (Apr 10, 2008)

French Ring said:


> Smoore,
> 
> You definitely can see that they are working gsd because they don't have any roach backs. Showline gsd tend to have roach backs.


What is meant by "roach back"


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Chico'sMom said:


> What is meant by "roach back"


a small camel


----------



## Chico'sMom (Apr 10, 2008)

I see now, thank you


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I think they're talking about something like this. This is the best photo I could find of what I think to be a "roachback" in a GSD.


----------



## Chico'sMom (Apr 10, 2008)

SMoore said:


> I think they're talking about something like this. This is the best photo I could find of what I think to be a "roachback" in a GSD.


Is that a desirable trait in a GSD? I read what FrenchRing wrote about how working GSD's don't have roachbacks, and showlines do, so is it dependent on what someone wants to do with their dog? 
p.s.sorry to go off topic


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

wvasko said:


> a small camel


LOL,Wvasko you crack me up
Those Sable GSD are real beautys though!!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I believe the roachback is desired in the show ring because of looks and the "gait/trot" of the dog.

In working line dogs it's not so desired. From most working line GSD websites i've been to none of the dogs have a roachback.

It's pretty drastic when you look at the pedigree database dogs

compare: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/976.html

to: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/539079.html


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.gaardog.com/breed_types_&_standards.htm

This is a good page that shows the differences between the lines. If you scroll to the bottom, it shows the difference between the German working line and show line.

With all that said, I've never met two shepherds exactly alike, no matter what line. 

Oh, and this is really neat, if you like GSDs... how much they've changed over the years!

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/showresults.valist


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

SMoore said:


> I believe the roachback is desired in the show ring because of looks and the "gait/trot" of the dog.
> 
> In working line dogs it's not so desired. From most working line GSD websites i've been to none of the dogs have a roachback.
> 
> ...


SMoore
I've never been show/bathing beauty oriented. Please do not tell me that they would want a roached back in the show ring. 

Chico'sMom
You, I'm sure have seen the "Quasimodo The Hunchback Of Notre Dame" I'm being a tad silly but would you want your dog to look like that? The reason working dogs don't have it is because they have to work and have full body function.

Pooch 
I do the best I can with what they give me.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

This is my old girl, Kiera.


----------



## Chico'sMom (Apr 10, 2008)

SMoore and lizalots, 
Thanks for those links! They are very informative, especially 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/showresults.valist
That was pretty cool to see the transition of the GSD from early 1900's to today, and my how they have changed 

wvasko,
You are right, I would not want my dog to look like Quasimodo  After reading everyone's comments, and checking out those links, it makes sense to me why a working dog wouldn't have the roachback.

Unfortunately, I have not had the opportunity to come across any working GSD's, or other dogs for that matter. I would love the chance to ask the owners questions, and watch events, but to my knowledge there are no working dog clubs in my area.


----------



## kellytoonces (Sep 5, 2008)

a lot of working dogs are not structurally correct they are rated SG or even worse G in conformation V and Va dogs are not roach back they can gait tirelessly for a long time in order to understand you need to see them in motion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZnHYRpL_3k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBiNdqMpwDc&feature=related


----------

